# Sandhills Archers-West Fargo Meet



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The Sandhills Archers are looking for volunteers for their Twin Arrows shoot on March 18,19,20 in West Fargo. If any of you are interested in becoming a volunteer for the shoot, please contact Odin Helgerson at 701-241-9002. All line judges get to shoot a free round. Please spread this request to your clubs.

Sincerely,

Jason DuBord

Executive Director

NDWF


----------

